# Jay Leno or David Letterman?



## Phlub (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey guys!!! I am a big fan of late night TV!!! And I just want too know who YOU prefer.  Me I prefer Jay Leno by far.  Watching Letterman is about as amusing as watching a dog take a sh*t!


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 17, 2002)

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart on comedy Central!

You like leno? I figured you for more of a 'Conan O'brian' type


----------



## Phlub (Feb 17, 2002)

*YEAH!!!*

Yeah I a like both Leno and O'Brien!!! Letterman and Kilborn SUCK with a  capital "S"!!!!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 18, 2002)

*erm........*

on the offchance of sounding stupid but who r these two ppl?


----------



## Shaun (Feb 18, 2002)

Letterman is the only one I watch (and enjoy), Leno is just too boring to sit through.


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: erm........*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *on the offchance of sounding stupid but who r these two ppl? *


 They are the two top late night comedians in the States... Who do you have 'over there' chilly?


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Feb 19, 2002)

David Letterman has better guests.


----------



## Arwen (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm with prophet.... I love Jon Stewart, hes just so funny


----------



## jsc (Feb 19, 2002)

The absolute best late night talk show host was Whoopie Goldberg when she had her talk show.  You really learned about the people interviewed... She was a fantastic host... she even had a member of the KKK on her show (and didn't kill him) and I think he learned from her.... The show was fabulous... and cancelled after a year!


----------



## Legolas (Feb 19, 2002)

i have no idea who either of those two ppl are so i cant really vote...


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 20, 2002)

They are the two top late night comedians in the States... Who do you have 'over there' Legolas?


----------



## Phlub (Mar 15, 2002)

Bull shi.t! Leno's show is funnier, has BY far better guests.  Who is on Letterman?  I think people are a little sick of CBS airng Julia Roberts and Bruce Willis re runs.  Leno has got for consistent guests  Arnold Schwarzenegger, Mel Gibson, Sandra Bullock, Pamela Anderson, Tom Hanks, Russel Crowe, Kevin Spacey, Drew Barrymore, Halle Barrey it isn't even close.  Leno's show kicks the living piss out of Lettermans.  DYK?: That for the last 2 months more people have watched Conan O'Brien then David Letterman?  I mean come on that shows how bad Letterman is, when more people tune into the competing networks late night show that is in a different Time Slot.  Face it Letterman fans NBC with Leno and Conan is simply better and always has been.


----------



## squire (Mar 17, 2002)

I voted for Letterman..only becuase we dont get Leno in Australia...


----------

